# ISO TNT sweet & sour chicken recipe



## miniman (Mar 1, 2008)

We used our recipe tonight, but it was a bit boring with little distinction between the sweet & sour.


----------



## letscook (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet-and-Sour Stir-Fried Chicken 

Serves 4 

6 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
1 (20-ounce) can pineapple chunks in juice, drained, 6 tablespoons juice reserved
6 tablespoons sugar 
3 tablespoons ketchup 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 
3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 1 1/2 pounds), cut crosswise into 1/2-inch-thick slices
1 bag of frozen stir fry veggies  or you can use raw veggies of your choice.  I use the birdeye brand broccoli, carrots, water chestnuts
3 cloves minced garlic 
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
Whisk vinegar, reserved pineapple juice, sugar, ketchup, and cornstarch in bowl. 
Heat 1 tablespoon oil in large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat until just smoking. Add half of chicken and cook, stirring often, until no longer pink, about 3 minutes. Transfer to plate and repeat with additional 1 tablespoon oil and remaining chicken.
Add remaining oil and vegetables to now-empty skillet and cook until softened, 4 to 6 minutes. 
Add pineapple chunks, garlic, and ginger and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. 
Add vinegar mixture and chicken along with any accumulated juices to skillet and simmer until sauce is thickened, about 2 minutes. 
Serve with rice.


----------



## miniman (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks letscook


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

sounds good , letscook, thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the favorite Sweet & Sour recipe at our house. It comes from my cookbook - "You Can Be A Great Cook With Poultry". It was originally created to go with chicken-based egg-rolls, but can also be used with Asian-style Chicken Meatballs, or chicken. Teh flavor is bold, but ballanced. Enjoy.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce
This syrup based sauce can be made ahead and refrigerated. It compliments egg rolls, chicken stir fries, won tons, etc. It can also be used with ham and pastas.
*
Ingredients:
2 cups chicken broth  (water can be used if no broth is available)
1/4 tsp. ginger
1 tbs. onion powder or 1/4 onion finely chopped
2 cloves crushed garlic
16 oz. can crushed or chunk pineapple (substitute 1/2 cup lemon juice if used for seafood)
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar (substitute 1/2 cup white granulated sugar if lemon juice is used)
1/8 cup balsamic, or apple cider vinegar
1/4 chopped sweet pepper (optional but omit if lemon juice is used)
2 tbs. cornstarch mixed with 4 oz. water
*
Combine ingredients in order. After adding brown sugar, taste. Sauce should be fairly sweet with the ginger and chicken flavors tickling, not stomping the taste buds. Add vinegar and taste again. Add more brown sugar or vinegar as needed. But be careful. It is much easier to add just a bit more of something than it’s to try to remove it, or compensate for a too strong flavor. 
Mix the cornstarch and water together, and pour into the gently boiling sauce. Stir rapidly to distribute until the sauce is thickened. Remove from heat and cover.
*
Crushed pineapple is better for egg rolls, won tons, tempura coated items. Chunk pineapple is good with pork chops, ribs, chicken pieces, etc.
*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Goodweed, that looks so good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Goodweed, that looks so good! Thanks for sharing!



You are so very welcome.  Feel free to change the recipe to meet your needs and tastes.  For instance, you could substitute canned-pitted cherries for the pineapple, and add cloves and cinnamon, and use with ham or pork (though the pineapple works with those as well), or replace the ginger with nutmeg, add apple chunks and top a pork tenerloin.

The idea is what's important.  You can change it up by varying the ingredients.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Mar 1, 2008)

The Chinese restaurant here coats the chicken in a tempura batter and deep-fries it. Then it is sauced, along with stir-fried carrots, sweet peppers and broccoli. I know it's more fattening, but it's awfully good!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> You are so very welcome. Feel free to change the recipe to meet your needs and tastes. For instance, you could substitute canned-pitted cherries for the pineapple, and add cloves and cinnamon, and use with ham or pork (though the pineapple works with those as well), or replace the ginger with nutmeg, add apple chunks and top a pork tenerloin.
> 
> The idea is what's important. You can change it up by varying the ingredients.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


oh some good ideas , thanks !



Constance said:


> The Chinese restaurant here coats the chicken in a tempura batter and deep-fries it. Then it is sauced, along with stir-fried carrots, sweet peppers and broccoli. I know it's more fattening, but it's awfully good!


mmmm sounds so good!


----------



## miniman (Mar 8, 2008)

letscook said:


> Sweet-and-Sour Stir-Fried Chicken
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> ...


 
I made this tonight. It was wonderful, really good flavours. The only change was that I had pineapple in light syrup, so did not add any sugar. My fussy son ate virtually all of his apart from some of the noodles I served with it.

Thank you Letscook.


----------



## letscook (Mar 19, 2008)

you  are most welcome


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have both white wine vinegar and chinese vinegar, would it be ok to use one of these instead of the red wine vinegar or will i splash out the 2 euro (roughly 3 dollars!!!!!!!!) and buy another vinegar?  Have also seen receipes that call for Rice vinegar!  All very confusing!


----------



## miniman (Apr 8, 2008)

I would use one of the ones you have on hand. There will be a subtle shift in flavour but not enough to worry about.


----------

